# SQL! wie einrichten was brauch etc



## Amr0d (18. Dezember 2002)

Also tach erstmal,

In der Firma arbeiten oder wollen wir in Zukunft mir einem Programm arbeiten das mit einer SQL Datenbank arbeitet. Jetzt muss ich den ganzen Kram installieren. Wie richte ich sowas ein, wo bekomme ich eine Software her und was brauche ich dafür??? Würde mich über ein wenig Hilfe freuen.

Ciao Philipp


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. Dezember 2002)

Also erstmal: So ziemlich jedes Datenbanksystem basiert auf SQL (mal abgesehen von Access vielleicht  ).
Grundsätzlich wär erstmal ein Datenbankserver nicht verkehrt. Da gibt es eine ganze Menge von wie z.B. Oracle, Informix, DB2, MSSQL, MySQL, PostGreSQL, dBase oder Paradox. Das sind eigentlich erstmal nur Systeme die im Hintergrund laufen und dazu da sind, um die Daten möglichst schnell zu liefern. Daher sind die eigentlichen Server meistens kostenlos.
Das, was nachher bei manchen davon Geld kostet ist eigentlich die Oberfläche zum Gestalten der Datenbanken. Wenn man die offiziellen Lizenzen kauft (z.B. von Microsoft, Oracle oder IBM), dann kriegt man eigentlich immer diese Zusatzprogramme gleich mitgeliefert. Ansonsten kann man sich für die freien Systeme auch noch Zusatztools runterladen (z.B. phpMyAdmin für MySQL).

Ich persönlich würde einfach mal Oracle (für Windows) oder PostGreSQL (für Linux) empfehlen. Dazu kommen dann noch ein paar Feinheiten, aber mit Oracle/PGSQL sollte man erstmal ganz gut bedient sein.


----------



## Valentin- (18. Dezember 2002)

mssql kann man auch empfehlen...wenn ihr genug Geld habt *G*


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. Dezember 2002)

Naja, die MSDE ist kostenlos. Ist zwar etwas unkomfortabel in der Handhabung, weil der Enterprise Manager fehlt, aber das ist ein vollwertiger MSSQL-Server. Damit kann man zwar keine Datenbanken erstellen und bearbeiten, aber als reiner Server reicht es.
Und eine Benutzeroberfläche wie den Enterprise Manager kann man sich auch selber programmieren - mit entsprechendem Aufwand.


----------



## Amr0d (19. Dezember 2002)

Och ja klar ich programmiere mir mit meinem nicht vorhandenen Kenntnissen einfach mal son dings manager   sicherlich klappt das. Ne also soweit ich weiß is da sogar schon eine Datenbank bei, da steht immer was von Paradox oder so


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Dezember 2002)

Wo ist schon eine Datenbank dabei? 

Naja, von Paradox halt ich im Allgemeinen eigentlich nicht so viel. Liegt vielleicht an der Datenbankoberfläche von Borland/Delphi... 
Ich hab mich aber auch noch nicht sonderlich viel damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Valentin- (19. Dezember 2002)

Meine Favoriten sind ganz klar MsSQL Server 2000 und Oracle.. 
Viel besser gehts kaum!


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Dezember 2002)

Informix, DB2 und PostGreSQL sind auch nicht zu verachten. Und wenn man nicht unbedingt Relationen braucht, kann man auch MySQL nehmen, das ist schön schnell.
Aber Oracle ist echt unschlagbar, auch wenn die Performance erfahrungsgemäss in der 9i-Version leider etwas auf der Strecke bleibt. 
MSSQL... Naja, eigentlich auch eine feine Sache - vor allem viel einfacher einzurichten als Oracle.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hohannes _
> *Meine Favoriten sind ganz klar MsSQL Server 2000 und Oracle..
> Viel besser gehts kaum! *



nimm den MS SQL Server raus und setzte IBM DB2 und du hast recht


----------



## Valentin- (19. Dezember 2002)

ne das mach ich nicht ich setz DB2 dazu dann stimmts, wobei ich
mit DB2 noch nichts gemacht deswegen kann ich nichts genaueres dazu
sagen, aber du wirst schon recht haben...


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Dezember 2002)

> nimm den MS SQL Server raus und setzte IBM DB2 und du hast recht



Öhm... der MSSQL 2000 ist schon ziemlich performant. Kommt zwar nicht unbedingt an Oracle ran, aber damit kann man schon einiges machen.
Etwas merkwürdig find ich allerdings, dass man den auch über Named Pipes laufen lassen kann. 
Für wirklich grosse Datenbanken nimmt man natürlich was besseres, das ist sowieso klar. Aber wann hat man schon mal mehrere Millionen Datensätze zu verwalten?

Ausserdem kommt es ja auch immer darauf an, wofür man das System einsetzen will, gell?


----------



## Valentin- (20. Dezember 2002)

asphyxia was du sagst stimmt schoa


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2002)

Das Problem vom MS SQL Server ist das er auf einer recht unsicherren Plattform nur laeuft.
Zudem:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...b-22.05.02-000/default.shtml&words=SQL Server

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...s-11.07.02-000/default.shtml&words=SQL Server

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...b-22.05.02-000/default.shtml&words=SQL Server

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...s-18.04.02-000/default.shtml&words=SQL Server

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...s-27.12.01-000/default.shtml&words=SQL Server

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...u-22.11.01-000/default.shtml&words=SQL Server

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...s-22.09.01-001/default.shtml&words=SQL Server

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...s-22.08.00-000/default.shtml&words=SQL Server

....

Das heisst wenn eine Firma Daten speichern will dann rate ich zu PostgreSQL

Kostenlos  - Leistungsfaehig und auf
UNIX lauffaehig.

Wenn es um spezielle Daten geht wie
sensible geschaeftsdaten grosser kozerne oder Banking Daten
Rate ich eh zu einem IBM mainframe Server mit DB2 und nen dicken IBM Support vertrag 

Aber wozu sollte mann sich das geld mit 
MS SQL Server versauern.
Auch im übrigen kenn ich dne SQL Server sehr gut: Sitz seid 1 Jahr an einem Project das auf MS SQL Server 7 läuft.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

> Das Problem vom MS SQL Server ist das er auf einer recht unsicherren Plattform nur laeuft.


Die 2000er-Version läuft soweit ich weiss auch auf einem Mac. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da irre...



> Das heisst wenn eine Firma Daten speichern will dann rate ich zu PostgreSQL


PGSQL find ich ja auch fein. Aber wenn man eh schon ein Windows-Netzwerk hat, kann man sich auch noch den MSSQL2000 installieren. Der läuft hier auch und bisher gab es mit dem Server keine Probleme - abgesehen von einem Festplattencrash, mit dem MSSQL allerdings nichts zu tun hat. Ausserdem kommt von "aussen" sowieso keiner auf den Server.



> Aber wozu sollte mann sich das geld mit
> MS SQL Server versauern.


Wie gesagt: Die MSDE ist kostenlos und da ist alles drin, was der Server so braucht - abgesehen vom Enterprise Manager. Dafür läuft die MSDE aber auch auf anderen Systemen als Windows 2000 Server (NT4 z.B.).



> Auch im übrigen kenn ich dne SQL Server sehr gut: Sitz seid 1 Jahr an einem Project das auf MS SQL Server 7 läuft.


Ih... MSSQL 7.0... 


Naja, alles in allem ist das echt Geschmackssache. Für Datenbanken im Internet nimmt man MySQL und für "richtige" Datenbanken (mit Relationen und so) entweder Oracle, PGSQL, DB2 oder halt MSSQL 2000.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2002)

Naja MSDE ist auf 5 Zugriffe beschraenkt kommt somit nicht in frage.

Mac ist auch nicht als Server berühmt.

Das wenn mann ein Windowsnetzwerk hat den MS SQL Server laufen lassen kann lass ich gelten. Da dies aber deutliche Lizenztechnisch teurer ist als PGSQL ist ne die entscheidende Sache.

Ich will nicht sagen das der MS SQL Server schlechte Qualität ist. 
Nein aber das Umfeld spricht eindeutig gegen ihn.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

Die MSDE ist echt auf popelige 5 Zugriffe beschränkt? Das ist mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt neu, auch wenn ich mich noch nie so richtig damit beschäftigt hab.

Naja, für firmeninterne Datenbanken ist PGSQL vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl, das geb ich ja durchaus zu. Ich wär ja auch froh, wenn wir bei uns endlich mal auf Linux und andere Datenbanksysteme umsteigen würden, aber das dauert wohl noch etwas.
Aber wenn es darum geht, irgendwelche Datenbanksoftware für Kunden auszuliefern, muss man sich auch etwas daran orientieren, was die Kunden haben. Wir bauen bei uns eigentlich hauptsächlich auf MSSQL 2000, Oracle, Informix und leider viel zu viel auf Access - weil die Kunden sowas nun mal häufiger haben als Linuxsysteme mit PGSQL. 

Ich weiss auch eigentlich überhaupt nicht, wieso wir uns hier noch so eine "ich hab ein besseres DBMS als Du"-Schlacht liefern. Im Grunde sehen wir das doch eigentlich gleich, denk ich mal.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2002)

*L*

ne klar.

Ist doch bei meinem Project genau das gleiche. 
Der kunde könnte ohne verlusst auf PGSQL umsteigen da unix server eh vorhanden ist.
Aber es arbeitet aber die saemmtliche Firmensoftware mittlerweile mit MSSQL Server das es sich nicht lohnen würde diese umzuschreiben.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

> Aber es arbeitet aber die saemmtliche Firmensoftware mittlerweile mit MSSQL Server das es sich nicht lohnen würde diese umzuschreiben.


... und wer ist Schuld daran? Leute wie ich... 

Nebenbei: Ist PGSQL eigentlich auch auf den Debian-CDs von Dir oder muss ich mir den noch zusätzlich runterladen?


----------



## Valentin- (20. Dezember 2002)

ich finde es ist richtig schwer darüber zu diskutieren, jeder hat
andere Einsatzvorstellungen, vielleicht auch finanzielle
Beschränkungen..etc..
Es bleibt am Ende doch wieder Geschmackssache wie bei allem, denke ich.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

> Es bleibt am Ende doch wieder Geschmackssache wie bei allem, denke ich.


Oder es hängt davon ab, was Dein Chef Dir vor die Nase setzt.


----------



## Valentin- (20. Dezember 2002)

hihi klar so kanns auch gehen


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *... und wer ist Schuld daran? Leute wie ich...
> 
> Nebenbei: Ist PGSQL eigentlich auch auf den Debian-CDs von Dir oder muss ich mir den noch zusätzlich runterladen? *



alles dabei 

Bzw: Ne Datenbanken sind keine Geschmackssache 

Ach assfütze  hast du UML erfahrung?


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *alles dabei
> 
> Bzw: Ne Datenbanken sind keine Geschmackssache
> ...



Gut, mal sehen, ob ich das auf dem neuen Rechner dann auch mal installiert kriege... Der alte wollte ja nicht so richtig. 
Aber der an dem ich jetzt sitze, ist ja eigentlich baugleich mit Deinem - nur dass meiner nochmal 300MHz draufsetzt. 


Ja, ich hab UML-Erfahrung - ein bisschen jedenfalls. Aber wie kommst Du jetzt darauf?


----------



## Valentin- (20. Dezember 2002)

Holy für was willst du UML benutzen?


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2002)

Ich sitze grad an Rational XDE 
brauch dich dann zum löchern asphyxia


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

Mich? Öhm... also... ja ... *hust* 
Du bist doch hier der OOP-Gott... 

Aber nur zu, ich kann allerdings nichts versprechen.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2002)

Ja ich programmiere viel oop das heisst aber nicht das ich häufig oop zeichne 

Drum 1. Frage:

Ich habe ein Interface und eine Klasse 
im Code implementier ich das Interface mit 

class myClass implements myIface
{..

wie mach ich das jetzt nun in uml?


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht voll daneben liege, würde ich behaupten, dass das so aussehen sollte. Aber hundertprozentig sicher bin ich nicht, weil ich mit Java (und überhaupt mit Interfaces) noch nie wirklich viel zu tun hatte.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2002)

ja das währe eine einfache vererbung.

ich brauch implementieren.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

Nein, ich glaube, wenn Du den oberen Kasten nicht als Klasse festlegst sondern als Interface, dann ist das schon Implementierung. Einfache Vererbung wäre das, wenn beide Kästen als Klasse dargestellt werden.

Aber wie gesagt: Wirklich sicher bin ich nicht, nur so ungefähr 80%.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Dezember 2002)

Also ungefähr so:

PS: Wieso kann man eigentlich beim Bearbeiten immer noch keine neuen Anhänge uploaden wenn vorher keiner drin war?


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2002)

hehe 

danke dir ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Dezember 2002)

...

... und dat bei nem Admin


----------

